# Injured betta, please help



## CaramelPanda (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a half-moon betta, Rothbart, and he was recently in a fight with a golden algae eater and got his top fin torn almost completely off from what it looks like (he won't stay still long enough for me to really get a good look at the tear). Meanwhile, when I took him from his tank to get him away from the algae eater its color on his bottom fin, which had originally been blue was turning a reddish color while he also had streaks of white. Does that means he's dying? 

If it doesn't, what can I do to substanially improve his current health status if anything?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

First of all, put Rothbart in a separate hospital tank. What I would do to prevent any infection is use a medicinal dose of aquarium salt and some black water extract or Indian Almond Leaf in the hospital tank. Change the water every other day, keep a heater in the tank. He sounds healthy otherwise, just keep an eye on him 

As for the AE ... not sure unless you can get pics.


----------

